#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  O que preciso para montar um provedor via rádio

## FoxScreen

Pessoas sou iniciante aki.....tenho um poko de conhecimento na area de informatica, porem estou perdido, surgiu uma grande oportunidade na minha via e quero abraçar.

Pela primeira vez posso abrir um empreendimento corretamente, sempre tive visão de mercado e quis abrir algo q me desse dinheiro, porem nunca tive o dinheiro para abrir.

Hj possuo em caixa mais ou menos 200kk para abrir um empreendimento e descidi pela rasão de mesmo estar morando em são paulo proximo ao centro naum tenho um serviço de internet banda larga q forneça aki na minha região.

Depois de uma pesquisa de mercado descidi abrir um provedor de internet banda larga na minha região mesmo por que ja estava com o projeto de abrir uma lan e quando ja estava tudo pronto computadores encomendados, moveis terminando e eu terminando de abrir a firma. descobri q na região naum tinha banda larga.

Logo tenho algum conhecimento porem pesso ajuda para v6, pois quanto mais conhecimento melhor.

AI VAI ALGUMAS DUVIDAS MINHAS.

1º SEI QUE PRECISO DE UM LINK DE INTERNET, POREM ONDE CONSIGO, APENAS A EMBRATEL PODE ME FORNECER OU QUAL OUTRA EMPRESA?

2º OUVI FALAR MUITO EM SCM, POREM QUAIS LICENCAS, E HOMOLOGAÇÕES TENHO QUE TER?

3º INFRA, QUE TIPO DE MATERIAL É BOM, ALCANÇE, RESITENCIA CLIMA/TEMPO, FREQUENCIA?

4º PROGRAMAS Q NECESSITO, LICENCAS PARA ELE(S)?

5º APENAS EU TRABALHANDO CONSIGO TOCAR A EMPRESA, SE NAUM, QUE TIPO DE PESSOAS PRECISO PARA TRABALHAR COMIGO.

6ºFORMAS DE INSTALAÇÃO.

7º ATÉ QUANTOS CLIENTES EU POSSO TER, EM RELAÇÃO A INFRE.

8º ATÉ QUANTOS CLIENTES EU TENHO Q TER PARA GANHA R DINHEIRO?

9º É UM RAMO LUCRATIVO, OU EXISTE ALGO MELHOR PARA SE MONTAR?

10ºESPAÇO PARA CRESCIMENTO, TENDENCIAS, O QUE MAIS PRECISO SABER?

----------


## FoxScreen

Ja ia esquecendo 
se alguem puder me ajuar,......alem aki do forum....meu msn 
[email protected]

----------


## rjwifi

amigo , boa noite , pra começar um empreendimento assim , eu já fazia tudo legalizado .

1 - abra uma empresa provedora de internet .
2 - contrate um link que vc possa comercializar . qualquer empresa serve , desde que vc possa comercializar .
3 - pra vc poder atuar sem dor de cabeça , tire sua scm , é a única licensa que precisa lhe ser outorgado .
4 - com relação a infra , compre torres modulares de 2m por módulos com cantoneiras .
5 - com relação a equipamento vc precisa ter um sevidor robusto (pelo menos um celeron 1.8 ghz com placa mae gigabit , 1 gb de ram , 80 gb de hd e placas de rede 3com) nas torres utilize routerboards , com boas fontes de preferencia com amperagem de sobra pra não prejudicar seu funcionamento , cartões homologados e painéis setorias da hyperlink ou oiwtech ou emctest , pigtails pequenos para não haver perda , todos isolados com fita autofusão .
6 - só vc trabalhando , no começo dá sim , depende da evolução do seu negócio , no começo era só eu , agora , tenho 2 ajudantes , o perfil de profissional pra trabalhar nessa área tem q entender pelo menos um pouco de rede , vc molda ele de acordo com sua necessidade .
7 - no cliente recomendo usar kit rádio , mas tenho muitos usando kit com placas e adaptadores usb ralink .
8 - para cada torre se vc utilizar 4 cartoes e 4 paineis de 90 º , vc consegue pendurar até 320 clientes simultaneos .
9 - para ganhar dinheiro , estando homologado , com uns 150 clientes vc ja começa a respirar aliviado .
10 - ramo lucrativo eh sim , pq temos poucas pessoas que sabem trabalhar direito , tem gente ai que pendura omni em bambu e acha que eh provedor . o ideal eh vc trabalhar aonde não haja muita concorrência , aonde há carencia de serviços .
11 - a tendência é todos estarmos conectados via internet , hj se fala muito em mesh , metro internet , 3g , 4g , mas tudo demora muito no brasil , pra vc ver , o 3g ate hj nao esta estabilizado .

espero que tenha ajudado com suas dúvidas .

abraços .

----------


## modprobe

> Pessoas sou iniciante aki.....tenho um poko de conhecimento na area de informatica, porem estou perdido, surgiu uma grande oportunidade na minha via e quero abraçar.
> 
> Pela primeira vez posso abrir um empreendimento corretamente, sempre tive visão de mercado e quis abrir algo q me desse dinheiro, porem nunca tive o dinheiro para abrir.
> ...
> 
> 10ºESPAÇO PARA CRESCIMENTO, TENDENCIAS, O QUE MAIS PRECISO SABER?


Bom amigo, vc deveria ter tido essa idéia a uns 2 ou 4 anos atraz, dificilmente vc encontrará espaço para trabalhar, pois praticamente qq lugar já existe um provedor atuando.

----------


## FoxScreen

Pergutna!!!

Que tipo de antena, teria como explicar melhor o topico das antenas??

----------


## cls7007

> Pergutna!!!
> 
> Que tipo de antena, teria como explicar melhor o topico das antenas??



o que vc entende de redes? qual seu conhecimento com informatica? 

Não entre de gaiato num negocio que vc nao conhece porque ouviu falar que da dinheiro, já vi posto de gasolina quebrar, e vendedor de pastel ficar rico........o cara do posto nao tinha noção nenhuma de administração, o cara da pastelaria sabia fazer pasteis e conversar, cativar as pessoas!!!

Se vc esta decidido, então mãos a obra, pode começar destroçando de estudar o under-linux, tudo mais tudo, tudo mesmo que vc precisar pra montar seu provedor já tem aqui no fórum... e só da umas pesquisada!!

agora pergunte pra vc mesmo, vc sabe o que é firewall, tem noção de redes, roteamento, sabe o que é adsl, link dedicado, canais, setorial, omini, mini-pci, routerbord, thunder-cache, load balance, hotspot, ppoe, pop, scm, sva........blá blá blá!!!

vc pode ate não usar tudo que falei acima mais tem que ter uma noção!!!! 

com 200 mil amigo, da pra vc montar muita coisa boa, da pra vc montar o provedor e mais uma lojinha de 1,99..... proseguir com sua lan house.... ou até mesmo deixar o dinheiro quetinho num fundo de investimento!!!

boa sorte.... vc pode até começar errado mais uma hora a vida vai te cobrar o caminho correto! :Idea:

----------


## lipeiori

Abre uma academia, franquia do Habibis, 5 a sec, menos provedor..

----------


## FoxScreen

> Abre uma academia, franquia do Habibis, 5 a sec, menos provedor..


Tudo bem iria sair de um ramo q eu conheco para montar uma academia q consigo enchergar locro mais naum saberia administrar corretamente, ao envez de montar algo q conheco tenho experienci, poka mais tenho saberia administrar......qual argumentos q vc me coloca para não abrir um provedor??

----------


## lipeiori

> Tudo bem iria sair de um ramo q eu conheco para montar uma academia q consigo enchergar locro mais naum saberia administrar corretamente, ao envez de montar algo q conheco tenho experienci, poka mais tenho saberia administrar......qual argumentos q vc me coloca para não abrir um provedor??


Eu acho que provedor legalizado nao dá dinheiro, tem que pagar muita coisa, funcionario, link caro

O que dá dinheiro é o ilegal, 90% lucro, só pagar o ADSL.

----------


## FoxScreen

> o que vc entende de redes? qual seu conhecimento com informatica? 
> 
> agora pergunte pra vc mesmo, vc sabe o que é firewall, tem noção de redes, roteamento, sabe o que é adsl, link dedicado, canais, setorial, omini, mini-pci, routerbord, thunder-cache, load balance, hotspot, ppoe, pop, scm, sva........blá blá blá!!!
> 
> com 200 mil amigo, da pra vc montar muita coisa boa, da pra vc montar o provedor e mais uma lojinha de 1,99..... proseguir com sua lan house.... ou até mesmo deixar o dinheiro quetinho num fundo de investimento!!!
> 
> boa sorte.... vc pode até começar errado mais uma hora a vida vai te cobrar o caminho correto!


Então amigo hj minha atividade é dar aula de informatica e adm em uma escola do meu bairro.
Sim poderia fazer tudo isso montar uma loja ou qualquer outra coisa com o valor q tenho guardado, porem sim tenho um poko de experiencia, em redes, porem sempre tem alguem que sabe mais q eu, vc ou outros amigos do forum, é esse conhecimento q busco, pois administrar um provedor sei que é dificil, mais qual seria a graça da vida se não houvesse os desafios.

Conhecimento teorico tenho relativamente bem, porem na pratica não, apenas trabalhei um tempo na NET são paulo, porem era tec de manutenção, e por isso não tinha contato com o projeto, agora quero desenvolver meu proprio projeto....grato espero poder conversar mais com vc

----------


## orionstation

> Então amigo hj minha atividade é dar aula de informatica e adm em uma escola do meu bairro.
> Sim poderia fazer tudo isso montar uma loja ou qualquer outra coisa com o valor q tenho guardado, porem sim tenho um poko de experiencia, em redes, porem sempre tem alguem que sabe mais q eu, vc ou outros amigos do forum, é esse conhecimento q busco, pois administrar um provedor sei que é dificil, mais qual seria a graça da vida se não houvesse os desafios.
> 
> Conhecimento teorico tenho relativamente bem, porem na pratica não, apenas trabalhei um tempo na NET são paulo, porem era tec de manutenção, e por isso não tinha contato com o projeto, agora quero desenvolver meu proprio projeto....grato espero poder conversar mais com vc


Quer uma dica? Se você quer abrir um provedor legalizado e com um bom projeto, se mude para o interior! Não da pra concorrer com as Teles nos grandes Centros!

A Má fama gerada sobre INTERNET RADIO/CABEADA, não sendo distribuída por uma tele faz com que muita gente não nos dê crédito, achando que vão contratar um serviço ruim, e que não terão suporte e muitas outras coisas.

O Ruim se você abrir um provedor, ainda mais próximo ao centro de São Paulo, vai ser que ao ver a concorrência crescer, uma tele da vida vai implantar um DSLAM na área e oferecer planos de 2 Megas por 50 reais qualquer e ninguém vai querer ficar com um plano 300 k ao mesmo preço!

O que recomendo a você se você quer investir seus 200K num bom negocio! Va para uma cidade do interior e monte seu provedor laH!

Dsculpe quase ia esquecendo:

VOcÊ precisa de:

1 -DOCUMENTOS E LICENÇAS: CNPJ, Inscrição Estadual, Inscrição Municipal, 0800, Engenheiro e SCM;
2 - LINK DEDICADO - Dependendo do local sai a uma faixa de 800 a 1200 o MEGA FULL, ou seja, o link é 100% garantido e se não chegar a sem megas você pode arrancar o couro de quem te fornece!
3 - SERVIDOR DE REDE: Um provedor que se preze (>50 Clientes)deve ter um servidor DNS, Proxy e radius para poder auxiliar na administração da rede. Geralmente uma maquina P4(pentiun IV) com mais de 1 GB de MEMÓRIA da conta do recado(é o que eu utilizo), mas quando a sua rede crescer, é bom migrar para um servidor mais robusto, tipo um DELL POWEREDGE(para provedor grande >1000 Clientes).
4 - EQUIPAMENTO DE CONEXÃO: responsável por conectar seus clientes ao seus PoP(ponto de presença), dependendo da tecnologia escolhida:ADSL, Wireless, CAT5e, pode variar de routerboards e antenas a DSLAM e switchs de rede. Recomendo que utilize a Tecnologia WIRELESS pois você atingira uma área maior com baixo investimento, lembrando que conto mais clientes você tiver, maior deverá ser a capacidade de seus equipamentos.
5 - SABEDORIA: O under-linux e recheado de sabedoria, é sor dar uma estudada!

OBS: TENTE O MAXIMO POSSIVEL TRABALHAR NA MARGEM DA LEGALIDADE, POIS CONMFERIRA ESTABILIDADE AO SEU NEGOCIO, NÃO ENTRE NA ONDE DE QUE SO PAGAR ADSL E FICAR COM O LUCRO VAI TE DAR UMA VIDA BOA POIS UMA HORA A POLICIA FEDERAL BATE E SÃO 2 ANOS NO CHILINDRO.

DESCULPE AOS AMIGOS QUE UTILIZAM ADSL E NÃO TEM LICENÇA MAS INFELIZMENTE ESTA E A REALIDADE

----------


## lipeiori

To há 2 anos esperando a PF me prender...

----------


## FoxScreen

Ja li bastante sobre isso a primeira providencia as er feita é tirar a scm...para q eu naum tenha dor de cabeça

----------


## orionstation

> To há 2 anos esperando a PF me prender...


Em SJM é meio complicado pois muitas redes são controladas pela KATE MELISSA(Entenderam ..), ai policiais sempre se dão bem entre si e fica mais complicado, além também d cada esquina ter sua rede, o que é uma grande verdade. Eu sei que na sua área trabalhar com legalização é complicado pois a concorrência desleal não ira dar margem para o seu crescimento, além de você não ver nenhum caso de rede estourada por ai, já que as redes as vezes são bem pequenas, chegando a abranger apenas um quarteirão, mas sendo em grandes quantidades chegando a cobrir quase que 90 % do município, sei disto pois ja trabalhei com um rapaz dai que tinha rede cabeada e conhecia muitos outros donos de rede pois cada rua era uma rede diferente, mas falar deste jeito vai fazer com que muitos, errôneamente, tenham a impressão que nada irá acontecer com eles. 

Peço desculpas novamente lipeiori mas se isto é um fórum de aprendizagem, temos que passar o conhecimento, seja ele qual for, da maneira mais correta o possível. Se em SJM a policia não bate, no centro de São Paulo poderá bater, tudo vai de uma questão de interesses.

----------


## lipeiori

> Em SJM é meio complicado pois muitas redes são controladas pela KATE MELISSA(Entenderam ..), ai policiais sempre se dão bem entre si e fica mais complicado, além também d cada esquina ter sua rede, o que é uma grande verdade. Eu sei que na sua área trabalhar com legalização é complicado pois a concorrência desleal não ira dar margem para o seu crescimento, além de você não ver nenhum caso de rede estourada por ai, já que as redes as vezes são bem pequenas, chegando a abranger apenas um quarteirão, mas sendo em grandes quantidades chegando a cobrir quase que 90 % do município, sei disto pois ja trabalhei com um rapaz dai que tinha rede cabeada e conhecia muitos outros donos de rede pois cada rua era uma rede diferente, mas falar deste jeito vai fazer com que muitos, errôneamente, tenham a impressão que nada irá acontecer com eles. 
> 
> Peço desculpas novamente lipeiori mas se isto é um fórum de aprendizagem, temos que passar o conhecimento, seja ele qual for, da maneira mais correta o possível. Se em SJM a policia não bate, no centro de São Paulo poderá bater, tudo vai de uma questão de interesses.


Gostei do seu post, vc tá certo  :Smile:

----------


## kfdigital

> To há 2 anos esperando a PF me prender...


 :Rofl:  tambem ja estou a 2 anos nesse ramo, ja dei entrada na parceria a fiscalizaçao aqui ta foda, boa sorte!

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Conheço amigos que tem 350 clientes com cabo de rede azul em cima do poste. Aqui se vc pregar um prego no poste é perigoso ser preso por apropriação indevida, aqui a empresa de energia tem 2 carros equipados com binoculos super potentes e fica um cara na cadeirinha sentado em cima do carro passando de rua em rua pra ver se não tem gato ou fiação não autorizada.

To tentando alugar 6 postes pra mandar uma rede hpna com RG6 em um condominio e não consegui, devido as exigencias por parte da empresa de energia ser muito alta......

Cada cidade é um caso......

----------


## Não Registrado

> Pergutna!!!
> 
> Que tipo de antena, teria como explicar melhor o topico das antenas??


Amigo, possuo um provedor de internet no RJ e estamos formando parcerias com pessoas empreendedoras como voce. FDavor contactar-me. [email protected]

----------


## nandumoura

> Abre uma academia, franquia do Habibis, 5 a sec, menos provedor..


 kkkk boua

----------


## Lucasborges

Tambem estou com muitas duvidas para abir minha empresa de internet queria saber quais sao os sofwares para gerenciar e administrar e quais os conhecimentos eu tenho que ter em So e sobre link

----------


## pkmc

> Pessoas sou iniciante aki.....tenho um poko de conhecimento na area de informatica, porem estou perdido, surgiu uma grande oportunidade na minha via e quero abraçar.
> 
> Pela primeira vez posso abrir um empreendimento corretamente, sempre tive visão de mercado e quis abrir algo q me desse dinheiro, porem nunca tive o dinheiro para abrir.
> 
> Hj possuo em caixa mais ou menos 200kk para abrir um empreendimento e descidi pela rasão de mesmo estar morando em são paulo proximo ao centro naum tenho um serviço de internet banda larga q forneça aki na minha região.
> 
> Depois de uma pesquisa de mercado descidi abrir um provedor de internet banda larga na minha região mesmo por que ja estava com o projeto de abrir uma lan e quando ja estava tudo pronto computadores encomendados, moveis terminando e eu terminando de abrir a firma. descobri q na região naum tinha banda larga.
> 
> Logo tenho algum conhecimento porem pesso ajuda para v6, pois quanto mais conhecimento melhor.
> ...


 

Sou Engenheiro em Telecomunicações, ja montei provedores do zero, solucionei problemas de provedores mal orientados etc..., Administro remotamente 2 provedores de Internet. Sou suporte técnico para duas grandes indústrias no Brasil. Terminando minhas qualificações, vamos pelo menos parte da sua resposta.

Para não se encomodar tudo começa com a escolha de um bom servidor de Autenticação, controle, Cadastro e Cobrança. Neste segmento indico com 100% de Segurança o MyAuth versão 3. É claro instalado em uma máquina de boa qualidade com componentes escolhidos a dedo.

Nas suas torres de Acesso para clientes recomendo uma solução escalonável, é o mais novo sistema da UBIQUITI na versão MIMO. Seriam as antenas painél setorial associadoas as Rocket M5. As quais garantem uma conexão de longo alcance e extremamente robusta.

Para que seus clientes se Interliguem às suas torres de AccessPoint vc pode usar Nano5, Nano Loco 5, ou ainda uma opção de menor custo mas nem por isso menos eficiente, aliás muito pelo contrário as KOZUMI AFO5, tal escolha depende tb da distância dos seus clientes estão das Torres.

Espero poder ter esclarecido muitas das suas dúvidas e quem sabe de outros usuários.
Todos os sistemas que indiquei ja foram usados e testados por mim em diversas condições.
Em fim posso garantir que se começar bem terá excelente resultado!

Grande Abraço, e a sua disposição por aqui ou pelos meus MSN ou SKYPE !

----------


## UltraFox

> Sou Engenheiro em Telecomunicações, ja montei provedores do zero, solucionei problemas de provedores mal orientados etc..., Administro remotamente 2 provedores de Internet. Sou suporte técnico para duas grandes indústrias no Brasil. Terminando minhas qualificações, vamos pelo menos parte da sua resposta.
> 
> Para não se encomodar tudo começa com a escolha de um bom servidor de Autenticação, controle, Cadastro e Cobrança. Neste segmento indico com 100% de Segurança o MyAuth versão 3. É claro instalado em uma máquina de boa qualidade com componentes escolhidos a dedo.
> 
> Nas suas torres de Acesso para clientes recomendo uma solução escalonável, é o mais novo sistema da UBIQUITI na versão MIMO. Seriam as antenas painél setorial associadoas as Rocket M5. As quais garantem uma conexão de longo alcance e extremamente robusta.
> 
> Para que seus clientes se Interliguem às suas torres de AccessPoint vc pode usar Nano5, Nano Loco 5, ou ainda uma opção de menor custo mas nem por isso menos eficiente, aliás muito pelo contrário as KOZUMI AFO5, tal escolha depende tb da distância dos seus clientes estão das Torres.
> 
> Espero poder ter esclarecido muitas das suas dúvidas e quem sabe de outros usuários.
> ...



Puts já recomendaram um monte de radio "equipamento" sem homologação !!!
Não tem nada contra isso mais... poxa ainda to querendo achar um forum de como montar minha empresa de coca cola!!!

----------


## Almirgas

> Sou Engenheiro em Telecomunicações, ja montei provedores do zero, solucionei problemas de provedores mal orientados etc..., Administro remotamente 2 provedores de Internet. Sou suporte técnico para duas grandes indústrias no Brasil. Terminando minhas qualificações, vamos pelo menos parte da sua resposta.
> 
> Para não se encomodar tudo começa com a escolha de um bom servidor de Autenticação, controle, Cadastro e Cobrança. Neste segmento indico com 100% de Segurança o MyAuth versão 3. É claro instalado em uma máquina de boa qualidade com componentes escolhidos a dedo.
> 
> Nas suas torres de Acesso para clientes recomendo uma solução escalonável, é o mais novo sistema da UBIQUITI na versão MIMO. Seriam as antenas painél setorial associadoas as Rocket M5. As quais garantem uma conexão de longo alcance e extremamente robusta.
> 
> Para que seus clientes se Interliguem às suas torres de AccessPoint vc pode usar Nano5, Nano Loco 5, ou ainda uma opção de menor custo mas nem por isso menos eficiente, aliás muito pelo contrário as KOZUMI AFO5, tal escolha depende tb da distância dos seus clientes estão das Torres.
> 
> Espero poder ter esclarecido muitas das suas dúvidas e quem sabe de outros usuários.
> ...


Mas voce náo teria que indicar equipamentos homologados pro nosso amigo, visto que ele quer ter um provedor legal.

Primeiro passo ele precisa abrir uma empresa SCM. Depois montar um proijeto ou pedir pra um engenheiro que tenha conhecimento montar esse projeto e dar entrada na papelada na anatel, vai levar uns seis meses se tudo tiver certinho,, nesse tempo ele estuda muito sobre internet wirelles..

Boa sorte amigo,,, seja bem vindo... e já vai praticando subir em telhados,, torres, se tiver medo de altura dano-se... heheh brincadeira,, voce acostuma..

----------


## Almirgas

> Pessoas sou iniciante aki.....tenho um poko de conhecimento na area de informatica, porem estou perdido, surgiu uma grande oportunidade na minha via e quero abraçar.
> 
> Pela primeira vez posso abrir um empreendimento corretamente, sempre tive visão de mercado e quis abrir algo q me desse dinheiro, porem nunca tive o dinheiro para abrir.
> 
> Hj possuo em caixa mais ou menos 200kk para abrir um empreendimento e descidi pela rasão de mesmo estar morando em são paulo proximo ao centro naum tenho um serviço de internet banda larga q forneça aki na minha região.
> 
> Depois de uma pesquisa de mercado descidi abrir um provedor de internet banda larga na minha região mesmo por que ja estava com o projeto de abrir uma lan e quando ja estava tudo pronto computadores encomendados, moveis terminando e eu terminando de abrir a firma. descobri q na região naum tinha banda larga.
> 
> Logo tenho algum conhecimento porem pesso ajuda para v6, pois quanto mais conhecimento melhor.
> ...


R: Depende muito de onde voce mora, se tem muitos concorrentes, eu moro em uma cidade de +-120.000 habitantes, aki tem em torno de 6 provedores entre grandes e médios, mais uns 4 gatonetes,, e todos sobrevivem. Aqui ou voce tem ADSL da oi ou tem via rádio.

Pesquise bem, quando for comprar equipamentos sempre de uma perguntada aqui no fórum, pois tá cheio de gente boa que nos ajudam.

Mas não esqueça de pegar uma boa empresa de consultoria pra fazer teu projeto, é coisa simples, mas pra quem entende. Eu peguei uma empresa de Brasilia pra me dar consultoria e tirar meu SCM. Não é qualquer pessoa que sabe os passos que a ANATEL pede. 

Boa Sorte amigo,, se precisar de mais algo que o povo daqui possa te ajudar não se acanhe em perguntar.

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo se você quer começar com qualidade e legalizado, abre a firma e corre atras do pessoal da localnet. Sobre o link dedicado ve se a unotel passa perto, e se tem condições de ir buscar, ou com a operadora local, mais o valor sempre é um absurdo.

Torre usa estaiada, pois é mais barata e funcional, e bem montada fica muito segura.

A equipamento compre uma rb433ah, e 3 painel hyperlink de 120, com cartões R52H, com cabos lmr400.

No começo você pode começar com dedicado de 1 mega, eu não sei qual a velocidade minima que a unotel vende. Com o tempo você vai aumentando com a sua necessidade.

----------


## cimildes

Para os cliente vc pode usar antenas de 25dbi de grade!!!!

----------


## JUVE144000

Interessante, este provedor seria pago? Bom, a primeira sugestão para o que você precisa seria escrever um pouco melhor. Quem escreve melhor, também lê melhor. E se você se complica com o que escreve, ao ler também vai entender errado. É importante entender para que tudo corra bem. Um abraço. :Hello:

----------


## acls

Estou iniciando meu provedor e com pacotes de 2 Mega e 5 Mega, vou utilizar 3 rocket M5 junto com BaseStation de dupla polaridade em 5.8GHz, todos sendo do fabricante ubiquite.

Pretendo iniciar com 25 clientes até 4.200 Km, essa configuração na torre me atenderia? Obrigado a todos.

----------


## MikeMadeira

Parabéns pela explicação e o passo a passo. 

Você saberia informar qual seria um investimento médio para isso iniciar?

Obrigado.

----------

